# Dutch Vivaria



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows any good sites on dutch vivariums. They seem to produce the most amazing vivs, and but i can't seem to find too many pictures of them.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.palutech.nl (HansV made a very nice paludarium)
http://plumifrons.com/Gifkikkerkas/Gifkikkerkas2004/Historie/tabid/138/Default.aspx (making a room into a piece of nature)

English sites of dutch people: 
http://www.poison-frog.com (making of a very lager terrarium)
http://www.frogworld.nl (some nice vivs from dutch people too)

Thomas


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Those are awesome sites


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Thanks! I wish i spoke dutch...


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

If it wasn't much I would translate it for ya guys.
But it's just way too much.. Sorry..
Thomas


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I have examined a ton of images and still cant figure out the front ventilation system. It looks like there is a 1" tall piece of glass that the aluminum tracks sit on, that is only siliconed onto the sides of the glass, how does that support both sliding glass doors? It also looks like they use aluminum with 1/8" or 1/16" holes in it that is attached to another piece of glass that is stepped into the viv. If someone who lives overseas and is familiar with the technique could post close ups of it, or explain it more thoroughly that would help me and a bunch of other people out alot.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

WOW! Ronald de Mol's new viv is AMAZING! and HUGE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Rob, i can show you how i did mine. I had Hans V post some closeups of his so i could get the idea. Let me know.

This is what i use to translate the sites. 

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

That would be great, I have also tried to locate a source for the perforated aluminum they use for the vents, but have only found some at McMaster for around $50 a sheet, but am not willing to spend that much if it isnt the proper material. It would help if we knew what size holes, what material thickness and the spacing of the holes.

rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmm whats your email addy, you can pm it to me. I drew up a simple image to describe what i was talking about.

Seems like some permissions are not set for the gallery and i cannot upload a file.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*same here rob*

rob you and me both. i tried my best to figure out how it is done also. i guess a trip over there and seeing it in person would be good.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

HA hitchickers guide inspired name. I love those books, dont see the movie unless you read the books!


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i actually speak dutch(not as a first language), so if there is something you need translated you can let me know. i don't have time to translate pages and pages, but if you need a small blurb translated i'm happy to try my best to help out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

I speak dutch too  as my first language ...
so if you guys want anything translated , all you have to do is let me know and i'll be glad te help you out  
Thanks for the compliments about our vivaria , I'm busy making a viva based on the one dat hans built , it's a masterwork  
I'll let you know when I'm ready
Filip


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

There's also http://www.vivaria.nl, but I imagine a lot of you guys here are already familiar with this one.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

Very familiar, but thank you anyway!


----------



## HansV (Apr 15, 2004)

Here some details of the sliding door principle and air inlet under the sliding door.
If you look good you see under the sliding profile (also from acrylate) som gaps and strips of acrylate. The gaps between the strips is for the fresh air inlet










Side-view sliding profile and the strips.










Side-view sliding profile under light hood.










The strips and sliding profile are siliconed, also on the glas. Therefore you have to use a silicone primer. I use the silicone primer of BISON. If you don't do this the silicone will not stick on the acrylate. The primer is transparent after drying


----------

